# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Head-mounted displays or helmet mounted displays, HMD >  FOVE, eye tracking head mount display, FOVE, Inc., SanFrancisco, California, USA, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - FOVE, Inc.

eyeplaythepiano.com

"FOVE:The World's First Eye Tracking Virtual Reality Headset" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

"FOVE" The first eye tracking head mount display 

Published on Jul 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Eye Play the Piano 

Published on Dec 17, 2014




> Eye Play the Piano is a universal piano system that allows one to play the piano without the use of the hands or arms but simply through the use of sight using the eye tracking head mount device, FOVE.
> 
> The Eye Play the Piano project started from the willingness to spread the possibility of each and every student child’s freedom of expression along side the medical possibilities, which could be applied in the field of special needs education through the use of the eye tracking head mount device. The project was made possible in accordance with the University of Tsukuba’s Special Needs Education School for the Physically Challenged.
> 
> This video captures a second year high school student, Kota Numajiri taking part at their Christmas concert by playing the piano using the Eye Play the Piano system.

----------


## Airicist

FOVE - Eye tracking use case 

Published on Jan 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Hands-On with FOVE Eye Tracking VR Headset 

Published on Mar 27, 2015




> We've tried several virtual reality headsets that track your head movement, but FOVE is the first that also tracks your eye movement. At this year's Game Developers Conference, we put on FOVE's latest prototype headset and chat with the company's CTO to learn what eye tracking can bring to VR.

----------


## Airicist

FOVE VR Headset: Human Connection in a Virtual World

Published on May 19, 2015




> The first virtual reality headset that reads subtle eye movements to allow more precise control in video games.

----------


## Airicist

Developing for FOVE - What would you do with FOVE?

Published on May 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

FOVE VR Headset: Tracks Subtle Eye Movements in Virtual Reality

Published on Jun 10, 2015




> The first virtual reality headset that reads subtle eye movements to allow more precise control in video games.

----------

